# Revenue Note on Taxation of Peer to Peer Lending



## MrEarl (21 May 2018)

Hi,

Thought this may prove to be of interest for those "investing" in the peer to peer sector.



> 1. Obligations of the borrower
> 
> A company who pays interest on finance that was raised via Peer to Peer lending or Crowd Funding is obliged, under the provisions of Section 246(2) TCA 1997, to withhold income tax at the standard rate of tax on interest payments made on the finance raised.
> 
> ...



 Click here for the full document 


.


----------



## Daddy Ireland (28 Jun 2019)

How would this work if ones only P2P was Mintos and if one is lending across thousands of companies.


----------

